# Expert Boat Detail



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

We are licensed and insured and have the ability to pull a 34' boat out of the water and set it on a work rack if you need it. Boats are our business and customer satisfaction is guarenteed. We use top quality marine products and tools and have tons of references. We have been serving the local gulf coast for 5 years now! We come to you or you come to us! Visit us on Facebook. Call Chris for a free estimate at 850-686-4452


----------

